

Push links/maps to Android (Froyo) from Chrome right now - chapel
http://code.google.com/p/chrometophone/downloads/list

======
chapel
There is a problem with certain versions of Chrome not taking you to the
activation link to connect your account to the extension. This is the
discussion on it: <http://code.google.com/p/chrometophone/issues/detail?id=8>

Here is a shortened url from the above link to activate the extension to your
account: <http://goo.gl/7ypR>

